# Tracking with Dogs



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Has anyone any experience with this & can give me any info for starting this? I am seeing someone next week who competes in WT for a session with Roxy but also wondered if anyone here does this with their dog/s.

I have been really lucky in that he field that backs on to my property is not being used this year so the farmer has agreed that I can use this for practising tracking or scent work.

Tonight I literally just walked about 20m, marked the point with a weave pole, then walked back the same route to where Roxy was waiting. I then pointed to the round & just said 'find it' . She literally put her nose to the ground & went off. As soon as we got to the mark she looked at me & was rewarded with her tennis ball.

I di the same again but veered off at a different angle & again she followed it. It was very simple & very short but I didn't want her to get confused & she did seem to enjoy this. She got lots of fuss & throws of her ball for being so good.

I have been doing quite a bit of scent work with both the dogs but realise tracking is different & just wanted a bit of info from people more experienced. Is there any specific training classes or workshops that people attend or have done in the past?

Roxy started to track a scent yesterday & I let her continue (she was on her harness & lead), she stopped, indicated that she had found something & suddenly a pheasant flew out. She didn't try to chase it (amazingly!!!) so was rewarded with her ball again but I am not sure I should be allowing her to do this or maybe I should be using this as another training method of getting her to think about what she is doing - not sure. Any thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I obviously have no advice as I haven't a clue but will follow this with great interest!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I obviously have no advice as I haven't a clue but will follow this with great interest!


I seem to remember a pf member posting about going on a tracking weekend but I can't remember who it was - am sure she had rotties but not completely sure :confused1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I seem to remember a pf member posting about going on a tracking weekend but I can't remember who it was - am sure she had rotties but not completely sure :confused1:


I have a vague recollection...but can't think who it was right now .


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Both my husband and myself track our dogs we also run working trials courses and classes. 
Is it Wendy and paul you are going to next week ? or someone else, if you are going to be doing tracking I would wait and see how they teach it, because we do all vary.

The Glen Johnsons book on tracking is good.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jenny Olley said:


> Both my husband and myself track our dogs we also run working trials courses and classes.
> Is it Wendy and paul you are going to next week ? or someone else, if you are going to be doing tracking I would wait and see how they teach it, because we do all vary.
> 
> The Glen Johnsons book on tracking is good.


I've had an intro session with Wendy & Paul (fantastic!) & will hopefully re-visit them when she is free. I am going to see Paul Morling (hopefully) this week as he is not too far from me.

Am just racing ahead as usual & wanted to get some more info from more experienced members but will try to remmber that I should take this one (small) step at a time - I do get very excited by new things & want to know it all

In think after enjoying our scent workshops so much & seeing just how fascinating this can be watching them work I think that the dogs (Roxy especially) would love doing this


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well Paul Morling is a real nice chap, no idea how he starts dogs tracking, some use food on the track, some just use a toy or an article at the end, we use whatever works for us and the dog at that moment in time.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jenny Olley said:


> Well Paul Morling is a real nice chap, no idea how he starts dogs tracking, some use food on the track, some just use a toy or an article at the end, we use whatever works for us and the dog at that moment in time.


I've spoken to him a couple of times & he has been really helpful & given me lots of advice - tbh most people I have contacted have been great.

He did suggest a toy at the end which is probably more sutibale as Roxy is far more motivated by toys than food.

I kept it really short & simple tonight as he suggested & am so pleased that I have somewhere literally outide my garden to practise this (about 8 acres) so we don't have to travel anywhere


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Paul may have a look at your tracking, my only advice would be always know where your track is and don't let the dog go wrong.

I also misinformed you about the closing date for East Anglia trial, it is actually tomorrow, so Paul will soon be planning his days for each stake.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, he did say about marking my track so I will use my weave poles to do this. 

He sounds as if he has been really busy lately so have just said to let me know when he is free. 

Am going to have a look on Amazon for the book you suggested now


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I do tracking weekends.......



















This was the first one I've done, had 3 since, great fun.... but this was the only time I took piccies.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, he did say about marking my track so I will use my weave poles to do this.
> 
> He sounds as if he has been really busy lately so have just said to let me know when he is free.
> 
> Am going to have a look on Amazon for the book you suggested now


He will be incredibly busy at the moment as trials manager he has to organise land, helpers, competitors etc and its his trial this month, that is of course in addition to his job etc.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

8tansox said:


> I do tracking weekends.......
> 
> This was the first one I've done, had 3 since, great fun.... but this was the only time I took piccies.


Fantastic pics - I knew it was someone with Rotties, I just didn't think it was you for some reason!

Whereabouts do you attend these weekends? Are they all over the country?

I am really interested in geting the dogs into this as I think they will really enjoy it. For Roxy is will be brilliant for getting her more focussed (the scent work we have done has already helped with this) & for Toby it will be something exciting but low impact as he can't too much running abou due to his cruciate op in March


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

As Jenny rightly said, it may be better to wait until you go to Paul and see how he wants to start you off, we all have our little idiosyncrasies. :lol:

Those of us (like myself, Jenny, her hubby and Paul) who compete seriously have our own methods which suit ourselves and our dogs.

For example, some use toys, some use food and some use nothing............... 

If you want to buy a book on tracking, the one that has yet to be beaten (IMHO) is the one by Glen Johnson. I think I have every book on tracking ever published, and this is still the best and can help complete beginners without any help to track successfully.

The good thing about tracking is that you do not have to teach a dog to do it, only how to do it in the style you want.

It can be done on lead/line or off line; with or without a harness; at any age from 7 weeks until old age and is a great way to physically and mentally tire a dog that you may not be able to let off the lead.

Enjoy.


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

I get both my dogs to track, glad you are taking it up.

Hope that you enjoy it but as others have said you would get dozens of little difference in how we all do it.

It is all about bringing a natural instinct out in Your dog so it is best to get someone to work with you then you can specifically adapted as you go :thumbup:

Good luck


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Fantastic pics - I knew it was someone with Rotties, I just didn't think it was you for some reason!
> 
> *Whereabouts do you attend these weekends? Are they all over the country?*
> 
> I am really interested in geting the dogs into this as I think they will really enjoy it. For Roxy is will be brilliant for getting her more focussed (the scent work we have done has already helped with this) & for Toby it will be something exciting but low impact as he can't too much running abou due to his cruciate op in March


They are held all over the country but I hold them here too. I've had some of the best trainers here too, but unlike some, I don't keep bleating on about it!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> As Jenny rightly said, it may be better to wait until you go to Paul and see how he wants to start you off, we all have our little idiosyncrasies. :lol:
> 
> Those of us (like myself, Jenny, her hubby and Paul) who compete seriously have our own methods which suit ourselves and our dogs.
> 
> ...


The book is now on order 

I think that I will just do as Paul as suggested; short tracks that I mark & watch how Roxy follows them. Nothing too complicated & to keep her motivated. I think I will start with her & introduce it to Toby once I have seen Paul

As the nights draw in there will be some evenings when I can't let the dogs offlead at it will be too dark (as they chase wildlife I can't risk it in the dark), this will be perfect - if they take to it obviously!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Keep an eye on this websie for news of tracking seminars/workshops etc.

Working Trials World


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Cleo38 said:


> The book is now on order
> 
> I think that I will just do as Paul as suggested; short tracks that I mark & watch how Roxy follows them. Nothing too complicated & to keep her motivated. I think I will start with her & introduce it to Toby once I have seen Paul
> 
> As the nights draw in there will be some evenings when I can't let the dogs offlead at it will be too dark (as they chase wildlife I can't risk it in the dark), this will be perfect - if they take to it obviously!


Dogs love tracking in the dark.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

smokeybear said:


> Keep an eye on this websie for news of tracking seminars/workshops etc.
> 
> Working Trials World


Good idea, most of the fund raising days/weekends have taken place for this years KCC's, but if you look on the website you will see there are already some planned for next years, We'll be holding one again but ours will be a have a go PD manwork day those who have never competed in PD.

Some run starter days too so as smokeybear says have a look around.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll definitely keep a look out for anything that may be beneficial. 

We have done a couple of short tracks the past few evenings & tonights was very successful. Previously she was air scenting (maybe as we have been doing some scent work) & I was a bit worried I may confuse her but tonight she really did get her nose down & really did sniff the ground.

She was so excited when she reached the end & got her beloved tennis ball, she seemed to really enjoy it. I have now added a turn so may add another tomorrow, I just don't want to push too much though & the sessio.s are very short to keep her motivated.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like she's enjoying it.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jenny Olley said:


> Sounds like she's enjoying it.


She really seems to be. Problem is now Toby (my other dog) has started whining when we go out as he knows he's missing out on something. I may give him a go tomorrow to see how he does.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Are both your dogs Shepherds ? I'd give Toby a go, I'm sure he'll enjoy it.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just to stick a tangent in there, part of learning about tracking, and I don't know if it's covered in the book recommended, is learning how to track lay, and keep a note of where you are and how the track has been laid. 

I learnt to track lay, and track dogs with Jenny and Dave, I'd recommend you buy a couple of electric fence posts, which are used as a starting point and without dogs, learn to keep two or more objects in line so as a reference point ahead of you, as well as keeping count of paces, so when you lay a track, you have accurate reference points in the landscape around you as it may look obvious to you when you're out there, but when you then track your dog, it all seems a blur. So use a fence post, with a tree behind it, so that you definitely walk in a straight line when laying a track, use an obvious point when you make a turn - although tbh, straight lines will be all you start on for now. 

Anyway, good luck, tracking is really good fun


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jenny Olley said:


> Are both your dogs Shepherds ? I'd give Toby a go, I'm sure he'll enjoy it.


Toby is a GSD/Lab ... & maybe something else! Whilst Roxy is very toy orientated Toby's love in life is food so maybe I should lay the odd titbit along the track. I will give him ago tomorrow when I have a bit more time.

As he still can't go running about too much (cruciate op in March) am hoping he will enjoy this.



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Just to stick a tangent in there, part of learning about tracking, and I don't know if it's covered in the book recommended, is learning how to track lay, and keep a note of where you are and how the track has been laid.
> 
> I learnt to track lay, and track dogs with Jenny and Dave, I'd recommend you buy a couple of electric fence posts, which are used as a starting point and without dogs, learn to keep two or more objects in line so as a reference point ahead of you, as well as keeping count of paces, so when you lay a track, you have accurate reference points in the landscape around you as it may look obvious to you when you're out there, but when you then track your dog, it all seems a blur. So use a fence post, with a tree behind it, so that you definitely walk in a straight line when laying a track, use an obvious point when you make a turn - although tbh, straight lines will be all you start on for now.
> 
> Anyway, good luck, tracking is really good fun


That's a really good point. I have been marking the start, the route & end of the track with weave poles but didn't really consider loking at my surroundings too much (was watching Roxy instead). Although I have noticed that I can't seems to walk in straight lines 

I will walk a route tomorrow & make more of a note of where I am & note trees & the steps I take - quite a bit to think of tbh! I can't wait for the book to arrive now


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking in a straight line is not as easy as people think, much easier if you line up 2 referrence points as Jo says, and fix on them when laying track.


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

September early mornings are perfect with the dew on the ground. Nice and easy to see your tracks.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Didn't do any tonight as I didn't want to turn it into an activity we do every night. Also the book came today so have been reading it this evening, I haven't put it down tbh as it is fascinating, so much to think about.

It's only recently I have really gotten interested in this & I can't believe it took me so long as it is so interesting. I am going to try the dogs again tomorrow & let Toby have a go.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad you are enjoying the book.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Other things to consider are wind, and how scent cones work, different trainers have different ideas of starting dogs off. I started mine off (with advice from trainers) with wind behind us, so scent is close to the ground, gets the dogs nose down and there's not lots of distracting scent blowing up into their face. I was also advised to stick to tracking with the wind until the dog was used to it, before changing directions and tracking into cross winds.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Didn't do any tonight as I didn't want to turn it into an activity we do every night. Also the book came today so have been reading it this evening, I haven't put it down tbh as it is fascinating, so much to think about.
> 
> It's only recently I have really gotten interested in this & I can't believe it took me so long as it is so interesting. I am going to try the dogs again tomorrow & let Toby have a go.


Read the book lots of times! It is an excellent tome.

Then who knows if you get the bug you might want to compete in Working Trials, Schutzhund and/or do blood tracking.

Be warned though, you might become an addict like me; I have done all three!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Other things to consider are wind, and how scent cones work, different trainers have different ideas of starting dogs off. I started mine off (with advice from trainers) with wind behind us, so scent is close to the ground, gets the dogs nose down and there's not lots of distracting scent blowing up into their face. I was also advised to stick to tracking with the wind until the dog was used to it, before changing directions and tracking into cross winds.


Luckily there has been little wind when we have practised so far although this is something I do need to consider more - alot to remember at the moment!

It was so obvious yesterday just how important this is as we were doing some scent work with the dogs (toy scented with the cat nip the dogs have to find in directed/free searches) which they love.

MY OH hid the toy for Roxy in quite a difficult place - or so he thought. He didn't consider the wind though or where it came through a hole in the fence right onto the scented toy. Roxy & I literally came out to start the search she stuck her nose in the air & immdiately went over & found the hidden toy! 



smokeybear said:


> Read the book lots of times! It is an excellent tome.
> 
> Then who knows if you get the bug you might want to compete in Working Trials, Schutzhund and/or do blood tracking.
> 
> Be warned though, you might become an addict like me; I have done all three!


LOL, I do have the interest .... just not the competency!! It's fascinating learning already & I have met some lovely people whilst finding out more.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have a session with Wendy again next Sunday to go through some more basics. I just wanted to make sure I'm not developing too many bad habits that I will trip me up later & I have a list of questions to ask.

We had another tracking session this evening, I walked a longer track & I am using tent pegs as markers (as I was concerned that Roxy would just see the weave poles & head for them). She did really well, flew down the start & caught me off guard a bit  

Again, I only walked 2 as she was quite excited & I didnlt want her lose her motivation. 

Toby's session wasn't great tbh, I walked his track & dropped the odd bit of cheese but I think he was so excited at finding cheese that he kept stopping to look for more rather than track. Maybe I should, use lower value food next time.

We had another, shorter track that was better (I used less food) but he was more air scenting after a fewpaces. My fault as it was getting breezy at this point & i should have considered that a bit more


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you considered dragging food behind you?

One of those mesh bags used for laundry detergent discs are perfect or a pair of tights. Stick something smelly that does NOT flake etc in it such as tripe, frankfurthers etc and tie to your tracking line and drage behind you.

Dog follows SMELL of food to a small container of food (keep lid on so dog cannot air scent it) so does not stop and eat.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> Have you considered dragging food behind you?
> 
> One of those mesh bags used for laundry detergent discs are perfect or a pair of tights. Stick something smelly that does NOT flake etc in it such as tripe, frankfurthers etc and tie to your tracking line and drage behind you.
> 
> Dog follows SMELL of food to a small container of food (keep lid on so dog cannot air scent it) so does not stop and eat.


That's a much better idea for Toby - why couldn't I think of that?!  

His problem is that he will forage for any treats so a smell would be much more enticing for him.

Am really looking forward to next Sunday with Wendy as she was so interesting & gave me lots of advice on our last visit. Am still waiting for Paul to ring but don't want to hassle him if he is busy. I will text him next week even just to ask about attending the WT stakes nr Kings Lynn as spectator


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Had such a fantastic session with Wendy & Paul again. Although the book (thanks for the recommendation Jenny!) is fantastic there are so many little things that I was doing wrong that will make such a difference. 

Hopefully now I am more aware of my 'bad habits' I can correct them before they become too ingrained. 

Already I have seen improvements with Roxy's tracking style & my track laying has improved (more thoughtful!) which is great.

Roxy absolutely LOVES this & get very excited when she sees where we are going (we track in the same field at the moment). I am building up distances at the moment & trying to get the basics right before rushing ahead (a massive fault of mine ). I can't believe how much we are both enjoying this :thumbup:

I have been advised not to track with Toby as two different dogs with completely different tracking styles may confuse me so am just doing this with Roxy at the moment & concentrate on getting my handling skills right with her.

I have spoken to Paul now & am meeting him on Friday to watch the UD tracks being laid & then the dogs working them. Hopefully I can also attend Saturday to watch to PD, CD & Intro stakes.

I just hope I'm not too annoying by asking too many questions!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing really well, glad you enjoyed your recent session with Wendy and Paul. The book is great and will expand your knowledge, but you can't beat experienced people like Wendy and Paul giving instruction.

As you know my OH Dave is Judging PD on the Saturday and Sunday, we have a few other people there as helpers criminals/stewards, I have asked Dave to watch out for you, is your real name Natasha ?

You are right it is a very enjoyable thing you and the dog tracking together.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jenny Olley said:


> Sounds like you are doing really well, glad you enjoyed your recent session with Wendy and Paul. The book is great and will expand your knowledge, but you can't beat experienced people like Wendy and Paul giving instruction.
> 
> As you know my OH Dave is Judging PD on the Saturday and Sunday, we have a few other people there as helpers criminals/stewards, I have asked Dave to watch out for you, is your real name Natasha ?


Yes, that's right. I will be the dishevelled looking woman in a dirty purple anorak!!

Am really looking forward to it, I have to get my annual leave for Friday signed off yet but it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

You'll fit in well then, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## beetle22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi I am a newbie, just read your post and thought I would comment. As far as I am aware, you are doing right with your dog, giving the toy as a reward when he finds the scent. The reward marks the behaviour you want. 

I think it's better that your dog doesn't chase the bird it finds, instead gets a reward.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Jenny Olley said:


> The Glen Johnsons book on tracking is good.





smokeybear said:


> If you want to buy a book on tracking, the one that has yet to be beaten (IMHO) is the one by Glen Johnson. I think I have every book on tracking ever published, and this is still the best and can help complete beginners without any help to track successfully..





Cleo38 said:


> The book is now on order
> QUOTE]


Sorry to drag up an old thread! But a good thread search gives loads of answers without making up a whole new one 

Is this the book you mean??
http://www.amazon.com/Tracking-Dog-Glen-R-Johnson/dp/0914124048

Thanks in advance 

EDIT - Another old thread has answered my question & it seems to be *the* book to have


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

JenSteWillow said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread! But a good thread search gives loads of answers without making up a whole new one
> 
> Is this the book you mean??
> http://www.amazon.com/Tracking-Dog-Glen-R-Johnson/dp/0914124048
> ...


I'd forgotten about this thread! Yes, the Glen Johnson book was the one I was referring to (amongst other tracking books I now have!)

I eventually ended up doing IPO style tracking with Roxy, she did really well at it it but am now going back to more WT style as she has hip/spine issues now so I feel the less 'dressage style' will be more comfortable for her.

I love tracking, it is one of my most fave things & there is so much to learn & consider. I do IPO style tracking with my younger dog as that's the sport I would like to compete in with him but do more WT style with the older two.

Recently I attended a tracking course run by @smokeybear which was amazing .... I learnt alot, asked a lot of questions & have been able to make my tracking sessions more considered.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Tracking is my favourite, watching a dog work out the puzzle is fantastic. Good luck with your tracking.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> I'd forgotten about this thread! Yes, the Glen Johnson book was the one I was referring to (amongst other tracking books I now have!)
> 
> I eventually ended up doing IPO style tracking with Roxy, she did really well at it it but am now going back to more WT style as she has hip/spine issues now so I feel the less 'dressage style' will be more comfortable for her.
> 
> ...


It's all very new to me  
We've got our first training day/session on Wednesday for WT. Which I'm really looking forward to. Just trying to gather as much info as possible & anything that can help me along the way


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

JenSteWillow said:


> It's all very new to me
> We've got our first training day/session on Wednesday for WT. Which I'm really looking forward to. Just trying to gather as much info as possible & anything that can help me along the way


You will love it! I went to watch a couple of trials & it was amazing, I really loved watching the different dogs & the activities. Unfortunately there were no training groups/clubs nearby so I started IPO training instead. I dont regret my choice (there are elements of IPO I prefer .... but then tere are some aspects of WT that I like better!!) as there is so much to learn & it's so interesting to watch the dogs at different levels within the club I train at.


----------

